# Brompton rear hinge - fix myself or under warranty?



## LCpl Boiled Egg (18 Aug 2017)

I'm on my Brompton pulling away from a stop this morning and I feel the back wheel wobble in an alarming fashion. Stopping quickly as possible I check the bike over and somehow I've lost one of the bolts holding the rear spindle in place.

The replacement part would be £20 but Brompton recommend only dealers fit the part. Also, the bike is only 3 years old. 

Does anyone have any experience of the same problem and know whether or not it's possible to fit the part yourself? 

If not, is it covered under the five year warranty, and would it take long to get fixed? 

Essentially I'm trying to fix it as quickly as possible and would appreciate advice from the good people here on the best way to do that. 

Thanks all.


----------



## Fab Foodie (18 Aug 2017)

Have you spoken to your local Brompton dealer to see what they suggest, whether it's a warranty issue and how easy it is to do?
Any on-line videos how to do the job?


----------



## midlife (18 Aug 2017)

There's lots of online info on how to deal with servicing the rear hinge.

http://www.shanecycles.com/brompton-hinge-repair/

The above for example. Seems tricky for my level of skill so would explore the warranty side of the issue.


----------



## LCpl Boiled Egg (18 Aug 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Have you spoken to your local Brompton dealer to see what they suggest, whether it's a warranty issue and how easy it is to do?
> Any on-line videos how to do the job?



Not yet, it happened on the way to work this morning and I haven't had a chance to speak to anyone about it. I guess I'm trying to work out if the warranty claim is a lengthy process and whether it's quicker to fix it myself.


----------



## LCpl Boiled Egg (18 Aug 2017)

midlife said:


> There's lots of online info on how to deal with servicing the rear hinge.
> 
> http://www.shanecycles.com/brompton-hinge-repair/
> 
> The above for example. Seems tricky for my level of skill so would explore the warranty side of the issue.



Thanks, will have a look at that if the warranty thing falls down.


----------



## Kell (18 Aug 2017)

It's such an integral (and structural) part of the frame, I'd be tempted in that instance to get it fixed properly - and get an explanation of why it came out.

If you do it yourself, and it happens again, then the results could be disastrous.


----------



## LCpl Boiled Egg (18 Aug 2017)

Kell said:


> It's such an integral (and structural) part of the frame, I'd be tempted in that instance to get it fixed properly - and get an explanation of why it came out.
> 
> If you do it yourself, and it happens again, then the results could be disastrous.



To be honest, I am a bit concerned that it came off. My previous Brompton never had a problem with the rear hinge in nearly 10 years of solid riding.


----------



## Kell (18 Aug 2017)

Mine came a bit loose on the drive side. I had this unexplained squeaking for ages and it turned out to be the whole rear frame moving as the bolt on the drive side had undone by a couple of turns.

I took the screw out, added loctite and replaced it and it's been good since - and cured the squeak. But I'd certainly not fancy replacing a full hinge myself.

Sounds like a warranty claim to me...


----------



## LCpl Boiled Egg (18 Aug 2017)

Kell said:


> Mine came a bit loose on the drive side. I had this unexplained squeaking for ages and it turned out to be the whole rear frame moving as the bolt on the drive side had undone by a couple of turns.
> 
> I took the screw out, added loctite and replaced it and it's been good since - and cured the squeak. But I'd certainly not fancy replacing a full hinge myself.
> 
> Sounds like a warranty claim to me...



That sounds familiar, mine was on the drive side too. I had put the squeaking down to not oiling the chain since cycling home in the rain the other day and was going to look at it on the weekend.


----------



## Fab Foodie (18 Aug 2017)

.....makes note to check rear hinge boltage at weekend....


----------



## srw (18 Aug 2017)

Kell said:


> Mine came a bit loose on the drive side. I had this unexplained squeaking for ages and it turned out to be the whole rear frame moving as the bolt on the drive side had undone by a couple of turns.
> 
> *I took the screw out, added loctite and replaced it and it's been good since *- and cured the squeak. But I'd certainly not fancy replacing a full hinge myself.
> 
> Sounds like a warranty claim to me...


My experience too. A loose bolt has happened to me once in 21 years of Bromptoneering, reasonably shortly after the hinge was serviced. I think there was a batch of bikes quite a long time ago where the hinge wore out a bit early and needed attention. After the loctite I had no more problems.

In the OP's situation I'd be talking to my supplier.


----------



## chriscross1966 (19 Aug 2017)

I would expect that a main dealer Brompton LBS will just fix it, Brompton will want to know about it, they care about that sort if thing down at HQ


----------



## LCpl Boiled Egg (22 Aug 2017)

Sadly, the original supplier of my Brompton is no longer in business (Ben Hayward and Sons), so I took it to my nearest dealer this morning. I was told the hinge bolt had sheared off and it isn't covered under warranty as the hinge itself is a wear and tear item, unlike than the frame itself.

On the plus side, they've just told me it's fixed so I can collect it tonight if I wanted. On the minus side, both my rims are badly worn (which I had suspected), so I'll probably have to take it back in to them soon to get a new wheel built. Back on the plus side, the hinge bolt didn't wreck the hinge itself which could have meant a new rear triangle apparently.

So, could be worse, could be better. As it's my main mode of transport that gets me to work and back it will have to get done soon, and it's still cheaper than running a car. Cheers for everyone's input on this thread.


----------



## Kell (22 Aug 2017)

For your rims, I don't think it's worth getting the front rebuilt. 

By the time you've bought a rim and paid for labour, you may as well spend the £50 for something brand new. And then you benefit from a new hub too.


----------



## Kell (22 Aug 2017)

PS - love the quote in your sig. Utah Saints 2009?


----------



## LCpl Boiled Egg (22 Aug 2017)

Kell said:


> For your rims, I don't think it's worth getting the front rebuilt.
> 
> By the time you've bought a rim and paid for labour, you may as well spend the £50 for something brand new. And then you benefit from a new hub too.



Definitely. New front, rebuild rear.



Kell said:


> PS - love the quote in your sig. Utah Saints 2009?



Spot on!  "I've never seen anything like it in my life."


----------



## chriscross1966 (23 Aug 2017)

Kell said:


> For your rims, I don't think it's worth getting the front rebuilt.
> 
> By the time you've bought a rim and paid for labour, you may as well spend the £50 for something brand new. And then you benefit from a new hub too.


Take the opportunity to upgrade to the Shimano dynamo kit for your lights... if you want a "must work" commuter then a modern hub dynamo and decent LED lights are the business.


----------



## fossyant (23 Aug 2017)

Are lost bolts a warranty issue after 3 years. Does Brompton Cover this.

One would say checking bolts are tight is a maintenance issue. You certainly should be checking.


----------



## LCpl Boiled Egg (23 Aug 2017)

chriscross1966 said:


> Take the opportunity to upgrade to the Shimano dynamo kit for your lights... if you want a "must work" commuter then a modern hub dynamo and decent LED lights are the business.



I'll certainly look into it, thanks.


----------



## LCpl Boiled Egg (23 Aug 2017)

fossyant said:


> Are lost bolts a warranty issue after 3 years. Does Brompton Cover this.
> 
> One would say checking bolts are tight is a maintenance issue. You certainly should be checking.



The bolt wasn't lost, it had sheared off so I'm not sure whether or not it would have seemed loose. The mechanic I spoke to said they are threadlocked in. As I've found out the bolts aren't covered under the warranty.


----------



## fossyant (23 Aug 2017)

Sorry missed part of the thread saying fixed now.


----------



## LCpl Boiled Egg (23 Aug 2017)

No worries.


----------



## RoubaixCube (23 Aug 2017)

Just thought id add some random info....

I was chatting to one of my friends who works for evanscycles and he told me that you could walk in with a faulty brompton and they would warranty it for you if it was still covered by the warranty period. It doesnt matter where you bought the bike from either. So long long as its a brompton. they will send it off to be fixed


----------



## Kell (24 Aug 2017)

fossyant said:


> Are lost bolts a warranty issue after 3 years. Does Brompton Cover this.
> 
> One would say checking bolts are tight is a maintenance issue. You certainly should be checking.



That particular bolt (drive side) is inaccessible unless the chainring is off.

Or at least it is with a 50T ring.

It's possible you may get access with a smaller or larger chainring, but on my bike it's perfectly placed exactly behind the chainring.


----------



## chriscross1966 (24 Aug 2017)

Kell said:


> That particular bolt (drive side) is inaccessible unless the chainring is off.
> 
> Or at least it is with a 50T ring.
> 
> It's possible you may get access with a smaller or larger chainring, but on my bike it's perfectly placed exactly behind the chainring.



Nah, it's a PITA with a 39 or 42 (have had both of them on my 8-speed) a 60 (my 11-speed) and an 80 (my 5-speed).... the chainring is basically making your life hard on that bolt


----------



## byegad (25 Aug 2017)

ABikeCam said:


> Sadly, the original supplier of my Brompton is no longer in business (Ben Hayward and Sons), so I took it to my nearest dealer this morning. I was told the hinge bolt had sheared off and it isn't covered under warranty as the hinge itself is a wear and tear item, unlike than the frame itself.
> 
> On the plus side, they've just told me it's fixed so I can collect it tonight if I wanted. On the minus side, both my rims are badly worn (which I had suspected), so I'll probably have to take it back in to them soon to get a new wheel built. Back on the plus side, the hinge bolt didn't wreck the hinge itself which could have meant a new rear triangle apparently.
> So, could be worse, could be better. As it's my main mode of transport that gets me to work and back it will have to get done soon, and it's still cheaper than running a car. Cheers for everyone's input on this thread.



Frankly, even at Brompton prices you could buy one Brompton a year and it would be cheaper than running a car. Especially if you would need to pay for parking! 
I've just given up my car and without any travel costs included, have saved nearly £800/year, and that's also without purchase costs, as I'd finished paying for my car several years ago.


----------



## Kell (25 Aug 2017)

Considering it used to cost me £5.40 a day just to park at the station. And a monthly tube card is £181.70, I estimate my Brompton saves me £3,500+ per year on parking and tube travel alone. 

That doesn't include the petrol to and from the station. I could buy a new bike every four months (instead of changing the chain ) and it would still be cheaper than driving and tubing it.


----------



## keithmac (25 Aug 2017)

ABikeCam said:


> Definitely. New front, rebuild rear.
> 
> 
> 
> Spot on!  "I've never seen anything like it in my life."



Must admit when I first heard the remix I wasn't too impressed but when you put it with the video it just works!.


----------



## rogerzilla (18 Sep 2017)

You often can't check the RH bolt because it's obscured by the chainring. They are fitted to a surprisingly low torque - possibly to avoid crushing the nylon washer - but with a surprisingly tenacious threadlock. It's a terrible design although people put up with it because it usually lasts several years...then you get a big, big labour bll. 

Tip: if your rear hinge is worn out, do the hard work yourself: assuming the bolts won't unscrew, which they won't, get a fistful of new 6.5mm HSS drill bits and drill the heads off the bolts using cutting oil, high pressure and low rpm. Get the bushes out using an M10 tap to grip them, then drifiting it out from the opposite side. Now your dealer will only charge you a tenner labour to fit the new bits, if you're lucky. Mine did.


----------



## chriscross1966 (19 Sep 2017)

rogerzilla said:


> You often can't check the RH bolt because it's obscured by the chainring. They are fitted to a surprisingly low torque - possibly to avoid crushing the nylon washer - but with a surprisingly tenacious threadlock. It's a terrible design although people put up with it because it usually lasts several years...then you get a big, big labour bll.
> 
> Tip: if your rear hinge is worn out, do the hard work yourself: assuming the bolts won't unscrew, which they won't, get a fistful of new 6.5mm HSS drill bits and drill the heads off the bolts using cutting oil, high pressure and low rpm. Get the bushes out using an M10 tap to grip them, then drifiting it out from the opposite side. Now your dealer will only charge you a tenner labour to fit the new bits, if you're lucky. Mine did.



"other ways to get the hinge pin out are available..."... though that one works as well as the other two methods I know of...


----------



## rogerzilla (19 Sep 2017)

Sorry, it's a 5.5mm HSS drill, nit 6.5mm.

A technique that might work is an impact driver. Some people saw through the nylon washer and the bolt but there is more risk of frame damage that way.


----------



## chriscross1966 (19 Sep 2017)

If you get one of them out with an Allen key you can get the other one out by licking up the unbolted site with a high tensile m6 Allen bolt and nut.


----------



## midlife (19 Sep 2017)

Licking up . Sorry it just made me laugh.


----------



## chriscross1966 (19 Sep 2017)

Ducking auto cucumber


----------

